# BMQ in St.Jean



## kadrury (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Everyone!  

I just wanted to say that this is my first time posting here and over the past few days Ive been reading everyones posts and they have been quite helpful! So I just wanna say thank you.

So to tell you abit about myself. I am going into the army reg force as a signal operator. ( If all goes well  )
Yesterday I did my cfat, both parts of my medical, and my interview and passed everything with flying colours. So all that is left is my background checks. 

If everything goes well they say I should be leaving for bmg at St.Jean in about a month or so.  I am currently living in Barrie,Ontario and I want to know how do I ge to St.Jen. Do I fly or bus? I dont have any way of getting there myself. 

And any advice would be helpful as well.

Thanks,
Karina


----------



## fire_guy686 (21 Feb 2008)

That kind of sucks that your going to St.Jean when you have a place that offers BMQ 15 minutes from where you live but anyways. As far as I can remember when my Wife's brother went to St.Jean from Barrie area he flew. They should tell you everything you need to know. If your flying they will book your tickets for you and I'm sure they can do something as far as a bus ticket would go as well. You will be taken care of. If you need transport to the Airport they have the Connections Shuttle, which costs around $50 or there is the Simcoe County Airport Shuttle as well but I'm not totally sure on prices for them.



Good Luck.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 Feb 2008)

The very likely reason she's headed off to ST Jean is that she is reg force, the course run in Borden is for Naval Reserve Division BMQ's (with the odd exception) generally all reg force recruits go through the CF Leadership and Recruit School in ST Jean. Karina, welcome to the Army hope your app goes well for you


----------



## aesop081 (21 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> The very likely reason she's headed off to ST Jean is that she is reg force, the course run in Borden is for Naval Reserve Division BMQ's (with the odd exception) generally all reg force recruits go through the CF Leadership and Recruit School in ST Jean.



NO

RegF BMQs are also being run in Borden now.


----------



## fire_guy686 (22 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> The very likely reason she's headed off to ST Jean is that she is reg force, the course run in Borden is for Naval Reserve Division BMQ's (with the odd exception) generally all reg force recruits go through the CF Leadership and Recruit School in ST Jean. Karina, welcome to the Army hope your app goes well for you



I was the first reg force platoon to through Borden in 05. It's been a Reg Force place since, with Reserve BMQ in the summer I believe. I've been told they do BMQ in other places too like Meaford, Gagetown and Wainwright.


----------



## jmlz87 (24 Feb 2008)

Theres been a few people come from Borden to St-Jean via bus either PAT or RFT. Don't know whats going on but all I know week by week they're trying to fiit more and more platoons in to the Mega, for what I hear is a rumored 40 at a time!


----------



## smale436 (24 Feb 2008)

They are not running reserve BMQ in Borden just in the summer. When I was there Jan-Mar 06, one half of my 50 person platoon was Navy reservists with 3 Air reservists thrown in for good measure. Throw in one RegF Navy and me as the lone RegF AF with 20 army guys and you had quite an interesting representation of people!


----------



## prairiediver (13 Aug 2009)

I am not able to create a new thread for some reason and I have searched and searched and was not able to find this topic anywhere else under basic trainging so I have decided to hi-jack this thread.

But my question is this, is there a rink to play hockey at when we have time off? I am obviously not playing mens league this winter while in St.Jean so im hoping to be able to get together with some of the folks at the base to play some stick.

Any chance of this? and If so, should I bring my Hockey gear?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Any chance of this?



Not really.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> But my question is this, is there a rink to play hockey at when we have time off? I am obviously not playing mens league this winter while in St.Jean so im hoping to be able to get together with some of the folks at the base to play some stick.
> 
> Any chance of this? and If so, should I bring my Hockey gear?



Worry about hockey once you're done BMQ. I wouldn't risk getting hurt and not finishing your course.


----------



## jmlz87 (14 Aug 2009)

I'm going to agree with CDN Aviator and MAMS_933 on this one. There is hardly enough time for extra-curricular activities while on BMQ and you don't want to risk injuring yourself. When you get trades-qualified there is ample opportunity to join the local sports clubs and play as much hockey as you'd like.


----------



## prairiediver (14 Aug 2009)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> I'm going to agree with CDN Aviator and MAMS_933 on this one. There is hardly enough time for extra-curricular activities while on BMQ and you don't want to risk injuring yourself. *When you get trades-qualified there is ample opportunity to join the local sports clubs and play as much hockey as you'd like.*



Good advice, thanks guys.

I havnt found much info on this topic, but is there usually guys on the base to play with? I know CFB Calgary when it was opperating had an outdoor rink that I would go play shinny at with some military folks but im wondering if there is ever anything organized in Esquimalt or Halifax?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> im wondering if there is ever anything organized in Esquimalt or Halifax?



Maybe, maybe not. maybe there is now but maybe there wont be by the time you get anywhere near there. Why dont you just worry about that when you get posted somewhere.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Good advice, thanks guys.
> 
> I havnt found much info on this topic, but is there usually guys on the base to play with? I know CFB Calgary when it was opperating had an outdoor rink that I would go play shinny at with some military folks but im wondering if there is ever anything organized in Esquimalt or Halifax?



Yes there is generally organized hockey of some sorts on most bases. They usually have an intersection league with teams from different sections on the base. Most bases also have a base team to represent them as well. This is where you have the chance to go to the CF Nationals held each year if you do well enough.


----------



## Cadaren (15 Aug 2009)

Just got my 7 today and no there is no Ice rink to play hockey on available to recruits/leadership candiates but you can play floor hockey in the gym, but your platoon staff will HIGHLY discourage any kind of team sports because you don't want to get hurt.


----------



## gcclarke (17 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Good advice, thanks guys.
> 
> I havnt found much info on this topic, but is there usually guys on the base to play with? I know CFB Calgary when it was opperating had an outdoor rink that I would go play shinny at with some military folks but im wondering if there is ever anything organized in Esquimalt or Halifax?




Both Esquimalt and Halifax have hockey leagues. The websites are located here:
http://www.pspesquimalt.ca/sports/intersec/hockey.shtml
http://psphalifax.ns.ca/Sports/IntersectionSports/CFBHalifaxIntersectionHockey/tabid/307/Default.aspx

For future reference, the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) websites for the area where you'll be posted is the best resource to find information on CF sports on or around base. Just do a google search for "PSP <insert city here>".


----------

